# Would a food saver vacuum work?



## chippin-in (Feb 9, 2016)

OK. So I am probably going to get into the turning business...well hobby. I have been looking at these stabilizing chambers. instead of buying their vacuum, would one of those food saver vacuums work? My wife never uses it.

I have some wood that has voids in it and I would imagine that this resin stabilizer would fill in those voids. or am I wrong about that? 

I am sure these questions have been answered already, and I did read several posts but I didn't see the answers to my questions.

Thanks for any help,
Robert Noack


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2016)

While you could draw some vacuum with a food saver machine, I don't believe you could draw close to what you can with a decent vacuum pump, The other issue would be cycle time, the food saver isn't meant for continuous running and would likely burn out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't know for sure, but I don't think it would.

I say that because my experience has been that when I put a vacuum on the chamber when I stabilize things I get a lot of foam. The small air bubbles really storm out of the wood. I usually have to work my way up to the full vacuum so I don't get the fluid sucked back into the pump.

For filling holes I use pressure, not vacuum.

At least in my experience (admittedly not the most all encompassing) stabilizing and filling voids are two very different operations.

On a related note I have wondered if a food saver would work when applying veneer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2016)

Also- The size of the void would determine the best method to fill it, pin holes and spongy would benefit form stabilizing with a heat cure resin under vacuum while large voids typically are filled with a 2 prt resin or epoxy under pressure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounds like those answers fill the bill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Also- The size of the void would determine the best method to fill it, pin holes and spongy would benefit form stabilizing with a heat cure resin under vacuum while large voids typically are filled with a 2 prt resin or epoxy under pressure.



Thank you all, I appreciate the info. In reference to 2 part resin or epoxy under pressure, a WHOLE DIFFERENT set up I imagine? Like a pressure cooker?


----------



## kweinert (Feb 10, 2016)

My setup is like this one: http://www.instructables.com/id/Bubble-Free-Resin-Casts-with-Modified-Paint-Tank/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

